# Translation Assistance



## Ajuni (Sep 9, 2012)

Sat Sri Akal 

Wahe Guru ki Khalsa Wahe Guru ki Fateh

I have just joined this group and am hoping to get it buzzworthy so that anyone of us who would like to master our punjabi and gurmukhi can do so with the assistance of our more advanced brothers and sisters. 

I have a line which i found on my local guruwara site which I would like to translate but there are some bits which I am unable to make clear. 


"Jis Ka Karaz Tin Hee Keeya, Manas Kia Becha ra Ram"

Whomever does..... Baby of ram? 

Or who Evers plan it is written in?... Baby of ram?

Unfortunately that is all I am able to make clear. Your assistance is graciously thanked.

Ang kudihug


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 9, 2012)

Sikhipiyar ji ,
             Kindly mention the page no or go the following link :
http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0001.html
   It may be helpful if you know Gurmukhi or go to http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Search&Param=english
if you like English translation


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

WHATEVER needs to be DONE...He  is behind its successful accomplishment.....NOTHING is in Human hands.

Raam is the CREATOR..NOT the HUMAN.... Ramchander of Auythia son of dasrath , husband of Sita and brother of Laxman. The word is BECHARA..as we say in "poor fellow...Nothing is in the hands of the poor human...he is helpless before the Mighty Creator who accomplishes EVERYTHING that needs to be Done..So theres no Baby or son or anything...


----------



## Ajuni (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry I did not know the page number or I would have looked it up myself. It was simply a line at the end of the page on its own.

Thank you for the translation very much appreciated


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 16, 2012)

> "Jis Ka Karaz Tin Hee Keeya, Manas Kia Becha ra Ram"



Page 784 Line 4 of this link:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1


----------

